# RE: honeybee die-off



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

RE: honeybee die-off

A friend sent me a link to an article about 16 hives dying off at the same time in Penn.

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=BH-20130131-38060-USA

These bees were found to contain:
bifenthrin (found in hundreds of agricultural and household pesticide products),
chlorpyrifos (used on orchards, golf courses, and crops, and banned from residential use),
cyhalothrin (found in household and commercial products like Demand, Karate, and Warrior),
and fipronil (used in over 50 products to control ants, termites, fleas and other insects, e.g., Frontline, Goliath, Nexa, and Regent).

"... According to Penn State Senior Extension Associate, Maryann Frazier, "Honey bees across the country are being exposed to a great diversity and sometimes high levels of pesticides. While the evidence associated with the Montecito die-off is not conclusive, the symptoms of colony deaths and detections of low levels of pesticides toxic to honey bees are suspicious and cause for concern." 



Respectfully submitted for your education and discussion.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

WE are soaking up the same stuff that's killing honeybees. Just sayin'.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Most of us have bodies with dozens of pounds of antibodies, and systems to protect us.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Most of us have bodies with dozens of pounds of antibodies, and systems to protect us.

look at it this way ,, a bee lives 30 to 35 days in the summer ,, if they pick up enough to kill them in them 30 days ,,,, what is the amount we pick up in 50 to 70 years ,,and our bodies store or it takes months or years for our bodies to clear it from our systems ,, so if we take it in faster then our bodies can clear it from our systems ,, it will build up ..


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

What Tom said....Plus, WE are at the top of the food chain. We get poison from many sources.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

ET1 SS said:


> Most of us have bodies with dozens of pounds of antibodies, and systems to protect us.


And it's a physical system that can only do so much in a day. It is also responsible for clearing toxins naturally produced in our bodies like endotoxins and exotoxins produced by beneficial bacteria plus invaders killed off, hormones that need to be cleared (like insulin, gee why so much insulin resistance? Perhaps our bodies have bigger fish to fry and decides clearing a dose of pesticide from our bodies is more important than clearing insulin- or estrogen we aren't using now? Estrogen fed cancer anyone?). Also, if you are taking any "medicinal" drugs, your liver has a full plate right there. Because you have to take enough of any drug to overwhelm your liver or it won't work because the liver will clear it and it will be gone and not be able to circulate and have its intended effect. Not to mention the fact that our liver has to immediately handle all the fructose that goes in our body (the average American eating a huge amount of fructose in non fiber forms like soda and processed foods- so the fructose shoots right into the blood unimpeded and becomes a system emergency every time), and keep our blood sugar stable by putting out glucose as needed, and break down fat to be used as energy and collect and store and also dose out minerals like copper and zinc and iron plus vitamin like b vitamins. Is it any wonder everyone is overweight, unable to do anything approaching the level of work their grandfather did and getting their gall bladders yanked out left and right? No worries, big pharma will take care of you with this drug and that to push symptoms around... Mind you you will never have vibrant health, just lack of disease symptoms... except the ones they give you.

Lets not forget our toxic food is also sorely lacking in nutrition- nutrition *required* for these systems to run well. So we have systems limping along from that alone, and facing far more toxins than they were designed to handle. 

Sorry AM soap box!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Talking about it gets nothing done about it. We can't even get the clowns in Washington to do simple tasks let alone fight big money (they recieve for their pockets.) and get rules changed on the food we eat and the honey bees pollinate.

 Al


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

yup, modern agriculture products overused and abused by the masses of homeowners and big agriculture . Even some treated seeds for home gardeners release toxins into the plant system ending up in the pollen for the bees . 
Plenty of new evidence suggesting the bulk of the bee die offs are associated with pesticides but don't expect big brother to do anything about it, too much money for them to lose from corporate headquarters . I know, its terrible.
But you can spread the word to your neighbors and communities about cutting back on the culprits.

Did i say i'm starting up beekeeping this year to help produce more bees, and 
produce hopefully.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Talking about it gets nothing done about it. We can't even get the clowns in Washington to do simple tasks let alone fight big money (they recieve for their pockets.) and get rules changed on the food we eat and the honey bees pollinate.
> 
> Al


A politician 'fighting' big money is like an oxymoron.

I think most of them work for the lobbyists.


----------

